# Marketing your work!



## Altitude (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi all, 

I am keen photographer myself, and I understand how difficult it is to market yourself. I had a subscription to a pro photgraphy magazine for years and often heard the phrase "_For a photographer, a website is no longer a &#8220;nice to have&#8221;, it&#8217;s a must-have, an essential part of your promotional line up."_

Altitude Interactive is a design agency based in Yorkshire, and can tailor make exceptional site's to effectively market a your work. Thier website is www.altitudeinteractive.com

If you believe you could benifit from a website, as I do, please get in contact with them!

Any comments about the website, photo's etc please feel free to comment, I will get some of my work online soon too so appriciate any comments.

Thanks

Josh


----------

